# Poljot - Date Change Question



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

I have and love my only Russian. I just wanted to know if there is an easy way to change the date on this one.

thanks pjh


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

A total stab in the dark, but is it similar to the Vostok's, wind past twelve to change the date then re wind back to say eight then forward again past 12...does this work?

Regards

Rich


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Fray Bentos said:


> A total stab in the dark, but is it similar to the Vostok's, wind past twelve to change the date then re wind back to say eight then forward again past 12...does this work?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rich


Will try that nxt time Rich - right now just going round and round till I hit the right number!!

Didn't think there was a quick set on this one.

Cheers pjh


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

I think it's a 9-3 or 10-2 date change...

.

Start at 9 & wind to 3 should change the date,

or 10 through to 2...

.

Take it easy...

.

Jim...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Some of my Russians have to go all the way back to 8 to reset the date.

Early Amphibias are well known for this...


----------

